# Shipping Query



## Spud468 (May 1, 2011)

Hi all, 

Anglo Pacific will be coming on Friday to collect my items for shipping. They have been terrible with regards to getting back to my queries - hence my desperate call for advice here... 

I am wanting to send my 4 year old Dyson Vacuum Cleaner. I have cleaned it best I can, but cant get inside all the pipes etc - are they strict in SA and will they confiscate the Dyson?? 

Also, they say Lithium Batteries are prohibited. My husbands tools are lithium battery operated... Does this mean we have to leave the batteries behind? 

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

hi

we used doree bonner and they were superb.

we had no problem with the vacume cleaner i wouldnt worry.
if you are sending plant pots or garden furniture then clean it. no dirt on them at all. if the furniture is wood no signs of rot or decay. petrol garden implements drain the oil and fuel. 

i certainly didnt have any problems with batteries the kids had a load of rc toys with lithuim batteries in them and nothing was said.

the packers advised us to leave on bike behind because it was russty and could cause problems.

a tip on moving day. valium or gin will make it run smoother ( for you not the packers)
ive done this twice once for my inlaws and once for us it is stressful but worth it.

good luck


----------



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi Spud

I didn't even think of cleaning our dyson out any further than just emptying it and it was fine! My hubby's tools were fine too, in fact they didn't look in any of our boxes and it cost us nothing this end, except a paperwork fee of R75! 

One tip though.... we decided not to let the removals unpack for us but were then left with all the packaging to get rid of and so I wished that they had unpacked the wrapped items such as the couch and chair etc.

Also, we brought pretty much everything over, including most of our clothes but have ended up binning (by binning I mean giving to charity) lots of clothes this end cos they're either not suitable for the weather, or just would look plain stupid here, so be picky about what you want to bring. Also, make sure you bring lots of converter plugs for your items such as the dyson etc.... hubby thought it would be easy to change all the plugs but it turns out it isn't!

Good luck with the move!

Bok


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

bokbabe said:


> Hi Spud
> 
> I didn't even think of cleaning our dyson out any further than just emptying it and it was fine! My hubby's tools were fine too, in fact they didn't look in any of our boxes and it cost us nothing this end, except a paperwork fee of R75!
> 
> ...


good tip about the plugs. we now wish we had brought more uk multi socket extension cables. get a few with surge protection and leave your uk plugs on all your electronics. just change the plug on the uk extension and plug that into the wall. power can flutuate and go on and off a lot and the fuse boxes are not always up to uk standards.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Stevan said:


> good tip about the plugs. we now wish we had brought more uk multi socket extension cables. get a few with surge protection and leave your uk plugs on all your electronics. just change the plug on the uk extension and plug that into the wall. power can flutuate and go on and off a lot and the fuse boxes are not always up to uk standards.


Don't worry about your Dyson, I use mine almost every day..........I have often posted about the plugs.... do not agree with Stevan about the surge protection, but make sure you have enough convertible plugs, less worries than changing plugs! In fact , the heater I have on at the moment has A UK plug...


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Lithium batteries are available!

What size, etc ( there should be some code on it ).... I can check out where to buy them close to where you are going to live.


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Johanna said:


> Don't worry about your Dyson, I use mine almost every day..........I have often posted about the plugs.... do not agree with Stevan about the surge protection, but make sure you have enough convertible plugs, less worries than changing plugs! In fact , the heater I have on at the moment has A UK plug...


you may be very lucky with your power supply and fuse box. would you risk your electronics for a few pounds. certainly arround here the power does seem to surge especialy when it has been off for load shedding. in genral i find south african plugs to be of poor quality, even if you can find ones with fuses in they are of little use. i would still advise protect all your electronics with uk fused plugs.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Stevan said:


> you may be very lucky with your power supply and fuse box. would you risk your electronics for a few pounds. certainly arround here the power does seem to surge especialy when it has been off for load shedding. in genral i find south african plugs to be of poor quality, even if you can find ones with fuses in they are of little use. i would still advise protect all your electronics with uk fused plugs.


I suppose we are Stevan, it may be worth bringing along surge protectors. We never buy cheap plugs ( Pick and Pay brand etc). Only have surge protection for my computer.


----------

